# zit lookin thing on rbp chin?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

my rbp has a zit looking thing on his chin...not sure what it is it looks just like a zit or something...what should i use to clear it up? strydex? LOL j/k let me know if u guys know anything about these


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

now 3 of my other ps have the bumps on thier chins...it happend after they ate worms yesterday...u guys know what this could be? or what i should do? i have tried doing searches and havent found anything on it....my other fish that didnt eat the worms are fine..they were canadian earthworms i got from walmart


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I sure haven't come across this. It sounds strange that the only the ones who ate them got this and within a day.

Is there any way you could post a pic by chance?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

well i read this http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=5810 and i hope that its from the glass....they have never had these before and now in 2 separate tanks they get em? hrmmm....anything i should look for if its not from the glass....or is it from the glass and should i stop worrying


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya 1 sec


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres one


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres one on my little guy....the biggest little one doesnt have one but the little one has one


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

ifits a zit, just reach in and pop it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dont worry it normal 4 out my reds have it right now
always after i put feeders in the tank
they just bump the glass itl go away


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thanks guys had me worried for a bit heh


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

they get those from running into the sides of the tank or sharp objects. It is like a callous and will go away eventually if they stop running into things (not likely)


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL ya when they chase eachother i think thats when it happens


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well no wonder, look how big those P's are in that tank, and 3 of them too. yuo gotta put those in a bigger tank otherwise they will keep runnign into the glass sides


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

those bumps are created by piranhas rubbing up and down the glass. there skin gets earitated and a bump is formed. piranhas usualy rub up and down the glass when they are in a small confined area.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

there are 2 10" and 2 5" in a 55 gal...the 10" are temp til they are sold and the little 2" er is in a 10 gal


----------

